# Workplace surveillance - Uber drivers feeling it?



## Uber Researcher (Feb 9, 2015)

Is Uber scanning your activities to see if you're trying to work for competitors? Anyone notice unusual deactivation activity?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

Who knows. As far as I'm concerned you ARE the surveillance.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber Researcher said:


> Is Uber scanning your activities to see if you're trying to work for competitors? Anyone notice unusual deactivation activity?


What do you mean? Scan your activities how? Where? An Uber driver, who is a personal friend of mine, said that someone who works for Uber told her that they can turn on the Uber issued phones' camera & see what's going on in your vehicle. Has anyone else heard of this? I don't really believe it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Super G said:


> What do you mean? Scan your activities how? Where? An Uber driver, who is a personal friend of mine, said that someone who works for Uber told her that they can turn on the Uber issued phones' camera & see what's going on in your vehicle. Has anyone else heard of this? I don't really believe it.


Bunch of CSR's in God Mode probably watching UberX drivers jerk off.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Super G said:


> What do you mean? Scan your activities how? Where? An Uber driver, who is a personal friend of mine, said that someone who works for Uber told her that they can turn on the Uber issued phones' camera & see what's going on in your vehicle. Has anyone else heard of this? I don't really believe it.


http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Super G said:


> What do you mean? Scan your activities how? Where? An Uber driver, who is a personal friend of mine, said that someone who works for Uber told her that they can turn on the Uber issued phones' camera & see what's going on in your vehicle. Has anyone else heard of this? I don't really believe it.


Just google "uber app permissions"

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8660336


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Well considering they recruited me while taking a Lyft ride with me
I would say they don't need to use any surveillance.
Actually the recruiter told me "Uber doesn't care if you drive for Lyft as well"


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Super G said:


> What do you mean? Scan your activities how? Where? An Uber driver, who is a personal friend of mine, said that someone who works for Uber told her that they can turn on the Uber issued phones' camera & see what's going on in your vehicle. Has anyone else heard of this? I don't really believe it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Researcher said:


> Is Uber scanning your activities to see if you're trying to work for competitors? Anyone notice unusual deactivation activity?


POST # 1 / @Uber Researcher: You're
awfully GD lucky that the Regulars
haven't gotten a whiff of your
"introduction".

You have Yet to provide us with a Real
Name/ Phone #/ eMail/ Recipient of Said
Research and how you found us!

You are viewed as a Corporate Robot
right now. NOTHING you've done dif-
ferentiates YOU from the 55 "Robots"
currently online (bottom of the Home
Page.) If you HAVE done even a smidge
of fact-finding you'd TRY to favorably
impress us of your Earnestness.

What Bona Fide information have you
to share? Forum Members are among
the 150,000+ Drivers cheated, lied to, mis-
managed and serially abused by Tricky
'Nicky the Northridge Kid. They do
NOT suffer fools...Period.

Now, GTFO and Don't Return!


----------

